# Mercedes stadium



## cda (Sep 2, 2017)

Did not know it was open already

Neat


----------



## Msradell (Sep 2, 2017)

For anybody that's interested in more information about the stadium here they link to a forum with pictures and discussion about the project from start to finish. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331695


----------

